# Pronunciació de 'dues'



## ajohan

Bona nit a tothom

A vegades quan sento la paraula 'dues' (tinc dues germanes, per exemple) sento una 'g' com si diguessin 'dugues'. És la meva imaginació o això existeix realment?

Gràcies


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No és pas la teva imaginació, Ajohan: és molta la gent que ho fa! 

El servei d'aprenentatge de català de la UPF en diu el següent: _És molt corrent la pronúncia antihiàtica «dugues» per dues, fenomen tolerable en la parla col·loquial.
_http://www.upf.edu/gl/salc/3/32/324/3241/32417/tms07044.htm


----------



## louhevly

ajohan said:


> Bona nit a tothom
> 
> A vegades quan sento la paraula 'dues' (tinc dues germanes, per exemple) sento una 'g' com si diguessin 'dugues'. És la meva imaginació o això existeix realment?
> 
> Gràcies



Where I live (Pla de Bages) almost everybody says it. Which corresponds with what the DCVCB has:
Fon.:—b) Forma femenina: ... dúɣəs (Berguedà, Pla de Bages, Plana de Vic, Lluçanès, Vallès, Penedès, Camp de Tarr., Segarra);


----------



## ajohan

Antihiàtica! Now there's a new word I'll have to look up. I live in the Baix Llobregat and the people who say 'dugues' (less than half, I'd say) have lived there all their lives.
Gràcies.


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Al Baix Empordà també ho diem

su123


----------



## Filis Cañí

En la varietat dialectal de La Mina en desimus dúa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Filis Cañí said:


> En la varietat dialectal de La Mina en desimus dúa.


 
???


----------



## Sancho Panza

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ???


 

crec q en parlen bastant diferent a la mina , no sé si tant com per a ser varietat dialectal, però. (Els de Sant Gervasi + Sarria + Pedrables tb parlen diferent, però crec q això ja seria un altre tema, jeje).

Ah, jo dic dues però per influencia de l'escola, q t'ensenyen l'estàndar "a saco". Al meu voltant, sento "duges" tota l'estona.


----------

